# Impacted crop



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

My hen Speedy has had a impacted crop for over a week now but she is still very active, so I think it may be a slow crop or something. I gave her alittle but of bread soaked in olive oil to help loosen up what Evers clogged her crop up. She still does eat and drink but she doesn't eat as much as usual because of her slow/impacted crop. What should I do to help her crop?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First remove all of the food and water when you put them to bed at night. Before returning it check her. See if her crop has gone down and by how much. 

If her crop is impacted the bread probably isn't a good idea since it can wad up in to a ball and just sit there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea do what Robin said. To un impact a crop , aside from really wet food, the crop has to be massaged at least 3 times a day or more. It's got to be broken up so it can move along.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone,
I massaged her crop over 3 times today (so far). It does seem to get smaller but when I go back in an hour or two to massage her crop again the food in there is hard again.

Is that normal?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What did you find this morning before feeding?

Crops can be pretty firm feeling when they've just eaten.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I forgot to remove the food last night. But I did see her eating lots of grass today and it sort of felt like food in her crop. I will do that tonight though.

When I was massaging her crop a few times ago her crop or abdominal area made air sounds like a burp inside her???


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickenhen, the way you know if the massaging is working, you will start to see the impacted stuff come out.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Probably best to keep her from eating grass until you can confirm that she does not have an impaction.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Read these:
http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2014/06/chicken-anatomy-crop-impacted-crop-sour.html
http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/04/answers-from-chicken-vet-on-impacted.html


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone, 
Seinolewind do you mean poo? My hen has been pooping, it has a lot of grass and is normal sized but more of a dog poo shape than a chicken poop. 

I massaged her crop again and it seems to have gotten smaller.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Prevent your hen from eating grass as Casportpony stated, feed her layer feed only and provide fresh water. It sounds like her crop is emptying normally to me. When birds are first let out in the mornings, they sometimes excrete large sized feces. Broodies do this as well.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Thanks everyone,
> Seinolewind do you mean poo? My hen has been pooping, it has a lot of grass and is normal sized but more of a dog poo shape than a chicken poop.
> 
> I massaged her crop again and it seems to have gotten smaller.


Sounds like something is going on, 'cause she should not be pooping grass.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe pooping grass is part of that blockage coming out? I know when mine started pooping out the impaction, it had some of the culprit in it, namely twigs and stems.

Hopefully it will stop when it's all out. But Kathy's got a very good point .


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok I will try to stop her from eating grass. I massaged her crop again and it seems smaller, I will check in the morning


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickenhen, when you massage the crop do you feel a mass in there? Mine had a mass that was almost like clay that you could mold into a shape between your fingers.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Seminolewind, next time you have one with an impacted crop, try tubing fluids. You should find that the mass breaks up almost instantly.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Seminolewind, kind of but its more grass like and feels like she ate a small amount of pebbles. When I give her water it does feel more like that though.

Casportpony, how do you toob fluids? I'm thinking about doing so.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Seminolewind, kind of but its more grass like and feels like she ate a small amount of pebbles. When I give her water it does feel more like that though.
> 
> Casportpony, how do you toob fluids? I'm thinking about doing so.


Watch these videos, then let me know if it's something you want to try and I'll help you come up with a plan


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Seminolewind, kind of but its more grass like and feels like she ate a small amount of pebbles. When I give her water it does feel more like that though.
> 
> Casportpony, how do you toob fluids? I'm thinking about doing so.


Thanks Kathy. I will tube fluids next time. 
Chickenhen, I've had lots of chickens that's crop felt like it had tiny pebbles in it. I'm thinking it's normal. Good to hear that the mass is breaking up.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks you today I noticed Her crop has started to smell bad now...Sour crop?!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, what's been going on for the past 8 days? Has she seemed better or worse? Have you tubed? 
If you take chicken feed and soak it in water and make a soupy mush, will she eat that? If not, I think Kathy's going to recommend some stuff to tube her with.

In a pinch, I've used Ensure (for tubing people). I had some that my hubby was drinking when he was sick. 
Kathy (Casportpony) is really good at this stuff. She's saved a few birds for me with her guidance.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Thanks you today I noticed Her crop has started to smell bad now...Sour crop?!!!


Could be yeast *or* bacteria, hard to say...


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I have not tubed her because she will eat wet chicken food. I have been giving her yogurt everyday for about 3 days. Her crop does seem to have emptied alittle.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Tubing just fluids will help clear the crop.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Where can I get tubing supply's? TSC?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

You can get a 60ml syringe at Tractor Supply and aquarium air line will work as a tube. If you decide to do this, please check wih me for specific instructions.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

I have the same problem with one of my silkies. I gave her yogurt and warm water and let her stay inside for a while. She seems better now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wyandotter, I hope she stays well


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Impacted crop; give them tomato juice orally via eyedropper.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

How much tomato juice?


----------

